# option select & ein Bild



## Roflmao (9. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend

Ich habe eine Dropdownlist mit <select> und <option> erstellt. Ist es mittels Javascript nun moeglich in Opt ein Bild einzufuegen?


```
<select>
<option> [Bild] Text </option>
<option> [Bild] Text  </option>
<option> [Bild] Text  </option>
</select>
```

Wenn ihr mich in die richtige Richtung stossen koenntet waere das super 

Vielen Dank


----------



## tombe (10. Oktober 2011)

Also zumindest in einigen Browsern kannst du mit Hilfe von CSS ein Hintergrundbild pro Eintrag einfügen:


```
<select style="width: 200;">
    <option style="background-image:url('bild1.jpg');">1. Wahl</option>
    <option style="background-image:url('bild2.jpg');">2. Wahl</option>
</select>
```


----------

